
Timeline of the actions taken by Taiwan to contain successfully COVID19 - eric_khun
https://twitter.com/eric_khun/status/1238302647620255745
======
alainchabat
Here a link[1] to the original article where the screenshots come from

[1]
[https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762689](https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2762689)

